# Beginner slingshot recommendation



## MrOuija (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey all, I'm just getting into this wonderful hobby here and have little to no experience (aside from the ones you get from Walmart lol) and I was curious about you're recommended slingshots and shooting style for beginners, as in whats the easiest to use/learn on, OTT Or TTF and the pros and cons to both. I appreciate any advice considering I know about nothing on the topic. Thanks all and stay safe out there 
Jaden G


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome friend. Order yourself a. Simple Shot Scout or a Scout LT. Buy a couple bage of dollar store marbles, and all the rest is right here. Enjoy your slingshot journey!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

MrOuija said:


> Hey all, I'm just getting into this wonderful hobby here and have little to no experience (aside from the ones you get from Walmart lol) and I was curious about you're recommended slingshots and shooting style for beginners, as in whats the easiest to use/learn on, OTT Or TTF and the pros and cons to both. I appreciate any advice considering I know about nothing on the topic. Thanks all and stay safe out there
> Jaden G


Simple Shot Scout XT or LT are great to start with  and yes I am connected to SimpleShot 

OTT is great if you can accept to use a matching ammo-band combo. It is a bit more relaxing to shoot than TTF. You will end up shooting OTT-TTF-PFS-Angled-Stickshot anyway. It is just a starting point. Make sure you get a rewarding target, that can help to improve in no time. The brain needs a positive reinforcement. If you try too hard you are imprinting misses instead of hits. Keep it easy and switch once you can hit your target almost all the time.

Since you need to maintain a good stance and posture try to bend the style to your needs and not forcing yourself into a specific style. Check what feels good and keep at it.

Welcome on board!

Cheers, T


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

MrOuija said:


> Hey all, I'm just getting into this wonderful hobby here and have little to no experience (aside from the ones you get from Walmart lol) and I was curious about you're recommended slingshots and shooting style for beginners, as in whats the easiest to use/learn on, OTT Or TTF and the pros and cons to both. I appreciate any advice considering I know about nothing on the topic. Thanks all and stay safe out there
> Jaden G


Hello Jaden,

I recommend you use one of those cheap Walmart Daisy slingshots and instead of using the horrible tubes that come with it attach flatbands to it instead.

There are variety of ways to do that... but I do suggest using what I consider the easiest method and it can be found on my website at: https://pocketpredator.com/two.html#CLAMP

We sell this setup basically at cost so new people can see the advantages of flatbands and how shooting can be a lot more fun.

Also, as for TTF, OTT and so forth and so on... I suggest going to our FAQ at: https://pocketpredator.com/faq.html

Need to learn to shoot, and not cost you over $100, go here: https://pocketpredator.com/four.html

That's the source for most of the shooting videos you'll see on youtube, or that others are going to try and sell you

Yes, you could go for a Scout or other design that is a direct knockoff of the Ranger that I originally made... but like I say, just get the least expensive option first and go from there.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

MrOuija said:


> Hey all, I'm just getting into this wonderful hobby here and have little to no experience (aside from the ones you get from Walmart lol) and I was curious about you're recommended slingshots and shooting style for beginners, as in whats the easiest to use/learn on, OTT Or TTF and the pros and cons to both. I appreciate any advice considering I know about nothing on the topic. Thanks all and stay safe out there
> Jaden G


I started out using TTF. I personally go with naturals, but I think a good start point would be a Walmart daisy with wrist brace. Get the tube attachments Mr. Bill Hays was talking about. Or.... Go with a simpleshot torque slingshot it goes from OTT to TTF (if you use tubes). Those are good start points that won't break the bank. You may want to purchase your bands from simpleshot getting the simple shot black bands.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd go for the Scout from Simpleshot. Really a great slingshot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

